# 14' Malibu Dixie Micro Skiff 1982



## Michael Whiffen (Feb 27, 2019)

I bought this 14 ft micro skiff the other day. On the title it says Dixie but on the side of the boat i see Malibu. its a 1982 according to my title.

I can not find any info on the hull rating for this boat. I have a 6hp on it now but i need to know what this boat is rated for its heavy and the 6hp is not moving it well.
HIN DXFM0032M82J


----------



## Futuresvt (May 16, 2019)

My Malibu is rated for a 25hp. I also think mine is an early 80s model.


----------



## Brant (Jul 14, 2019)

Futuresvt said:


> My Malibu is rated for a 25hp. I also think mine is an early 80s model.


Hello, I just recently purchased a 1982 14 ft Dixie Malibu , my info plate is intact and declares 30 horsepower Max. However I have installed a 2005 Mercury 40 horsepower and have no problems.


----------



## Brant (Jul 14, 2019)

Correction it states 40 horsepower Max.


----------



## Brant (Jul 14, 2019)

With the 40 horsepower on a Jack plate trimmed out and running by myself with the boat loaded with fishing gear I can do 25 to 30 miles an hour 25 miles per hour is optimum and can run safely all day on less than 6 gallons of gas.


----------

